# bluetooth headset to lcd



## magneticme200 (May 27, 2011)

Hey guys,

I have a Sony 40inches Ex400 LCD and a dell Bluetooth headsets. I want too know is there a possibility that I connect my Bluetooth headsets with my lcd thru Bluetooth dongle.?

Thanks n advance

Magneticme


----------



## magneticme200 (May 31, 2011)

?? No inputs?


----------

